

Ask HN: Feedback on InsightOutpost.com - twampss

Hello Fellow HNers,<p>Insight Outpost is a site that I developed in collaboration with its founder, Mike Neiss.  I/O is a social writing forum for you to share your creativity with the world.  Registered users can easily submit their writings for others to read, vote, and comment on.  Our goal is to create a smart and fun community where anyone, regardless of experience, can submit their writing and get quality feedback on.  The site was born out of the experiences of Mike and his attempt at writing a satire piece.  Here's the full story - http://bit.ly/cuChF2.<p>We would love any and all feedback you may have on the site.<p>http://insightoutpost.com<p>Thanks!
======
twampss
And since this IS a technical community, here's some other points of interest:

\- Built with Django, jQuery, and Git (hosted on CodebaseHQ)

\- MySQL

\- Served up by Apache on Ubuntu Karmic

\- Hosted on AWS

\- Fabric for deployment

------
pkirby
Great use of Django, seems like you are a real pro! Are you made any other
sites, would love to check them out?

~~~
pkirby
Ooops *Have you made any other sites?

------
twampss
Clicky click - <http://insightoutpost.com>

